# Local Maryland Events



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

*Snowboarding*

That site was really good one to get the information about the Pitcrew Skate/Snow shop.You said that they conducting the two events, i am unable to get the information about the timing and the place details of that events, can you help me to get that information.
===========================================
jameswatson

Maryland Drug Treatment


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pitcrew is a billy bad ass shop. check it out if you are in the area.

Dan, get more (updated) info on these events


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I may start making the hour long hike to that shop since my shops STILL have no 09 gear in. Not even the lib-techs which were shipped July 1st to everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

All those events were last year but they come aroud every year. I'll update anything new when I know what the dates are.

If your in the area you should definitly try to get to both things there are some good deals at the swap and I heart box was sick last year. The kid that won tic taced all the way down the box it was fucking ridiculous, so sick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

definitely keep us informed of the i heart box date. i wanted to hit it up last year but i think something came up, or something.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

or something something, blah blah blah....... whatever miss poopy face :cheeky4:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok I've got updates on a few happenings here in the Fredneck area.

End of the month september 27th and 28th Pitcrew is having there annual board swap. Great opportuniy to pick up some nice gear at cheap prices.

Also this Thursday @ Mount St. Marys College in Emmitsburg "Get the Gist" snowboard video premier.

That is all of the current up to date evnt info I have. For more specific info on these events check out Pitcrew Skateboard and Snowboard Shop


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i heart box 08. woot!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Ok I've got updates on a few happenings here in the Fredneck area.
> 
> End of the month september 27th and 28th Pitcrew is having there annual board swap. Great opportuniy to pick up some nice gear at cheap prices.
> 
> ...


no board swap me for  sucks to be me as usual. going out of town that weekend. 

Dan are you going to that video premier?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

T.J. said:


> i heart box 08. woot!


YAY! I'll still be in town!! I'm there!!

Dan, to repeat TJ's question... are you going to the premier?? I think we should go on a date together there! hehe love you dan!!! sssshhhh it will make TJ jealous if we go on a date which could be used to your advantage and possibly lead to you actually getting to touch his pee pee... you know you want to!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

wtf?! you two on a date? what am i 3rd wheel? 


whores.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

T.J. said:


> wtf?! you two on a date? what am i 3rd wheel?
> 
> 
> whores.


no worries! he won't go on a date with me... he only loves you! I'd be the 3rd wheel... it makes me sad inside...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah but you live closer to him and i am way out of the way so i will end up driving up there by myself. uber sad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

T.J. said:


> yeah but you live closer to him and i am way out of the way so i will end up driving up there by myself. uber sad.


Awww we could meet on 15 somewhere and all ride together like a happy disfuctional family! I talked to him a few minutes ago, and he can't get online cuz his work sucks something awful, but I bet if you texted him and told him you loved him he would be down... I think he needs your lovin right now!!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its prolly faster for me to drive to emmitsburg than it is to 15 to meet you guys...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

T.J. said:


> its prolly faster for me to drive to emmitsburg than it is to 15 to meet you guys...


true... but you'd miss all the fun of a 30min road trip... sorta a preview for Jay (if you decide not to fly) I wanna go, I think... we just need to convince dan its a good idea!! I think he needs a night out for sure! but I always think everyone needs a night out...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

awww our hero may have other plans for that night...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

no way. thats not allowed. he must go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I know!!! make him!! your the only one with that power!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey I told you if I don't end up with plans I will go, or maybe I'll go anyways and just start up my plans later on. I don't knwo I promise I'll keep you kids in the loop.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

unacceptable. you cannot tell us about these jawesome events, get our hopes up that we will all go and rock out with our cocks out, then you tell us you dont know if you can make it. danimal, you have me on a rollercoaster of emotion!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

That would be a thousand times better with sound


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

He's in a glass cage of emotion. There is no sound.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

In side the cage there is.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You only assume that there is. Since you are not in the cage with him you can't know if there is sound or not. If you were in the cage with him, I'm betting the sounds would be that of pee pee touching and guilt followed by a dirty feeling that just won't wash off.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

gypsy, i got an 80% in from dan today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

yup! I haven't been online at all today, I just got back from whitetail and pitcrew. I need a nap!! I'm gonna meet dan at his house round 7 tomorrow... so its on!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

man, i slack on the frequency for a few months & i get completely left out of all teh sex?! wtf is up with that???

gypsey, how about you steal dan away from tim for me 

as for the other topic, nothing's on my calendar for the 19th, so we'll see if i make it up there.

as for pitcrew, i saw a pitcrew sticker on a black truck here in sterling the other day. there was a really old dude driving it though...seemed a lil outta place.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> gypsey, how about you steal dan away from tim for me


I've tried, but he only hearts tim... its a fact!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So yea it's totally on like donkey kong.

And Mooz I've been in a glass cage of emotion before I know the sounds that emit from such places. If your in there alone it's not nearly as dirty as you make it out to be. But what you and your fight gone bad friends do in the showers after your done have nothing to do what happens in my cage.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan you can do better. That was pretty weak.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know I'm much better in person than I am online. My thoughts translate better through speach than words.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dan i will text you tomorrow for the offical plan. shenanigans will ensue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

YAY!! I love shenanigans!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Dan you can do better. That was pretty weak.


He totally does better in person!! I will give him that...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I've tried, but he only hearts tim... its a fact!


quoted for truth. and its mutual.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow I don't think I could be made out to sound and gayer short of wearing a sequent unitard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

T.J. said:


> quoted for truth. and its mutual.



I'm sooooooo the third wheel!! whatever...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Wow I don't think I could be made out to sound and gayer short of wearing a sequent unitard.



well at least you can admit that!! I heart you dan!! since I can't say that nasty 4 letter anymore!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

edited for being retarded


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey three wheelers are fun to....


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I'm sooooooo the third wheel!! whatever...


yeah...you are 


but you get to ride with him. i'm solo prolly. going to call some friends tomorrow to see if they wanna ride up with me


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ok. going to bed to dream of dan...and his special place.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> ok. going to bed to dream of dan...and his special place.


Sweet dreams


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Ya'll are soooo fucked up!!! whatever TJ, just make sure they're cute!! since you and dan will be making out in the corner!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> hey three wheelers are fun to....


oh really??


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> Ya'll are soooo fucked up!!! whatever TJ, just make sure they're cute!! since you and dan will be making out in the corner!


nobody puts danimal in a corner. we make out in public...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

What the hell is this dirty dancing?? Did something happen last night and all the sudden you think your patrick swazye???


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

awwww you guys are soooo freaking cute!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh my christ that is ridiculous.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Oh my christ that is ridiculous.


but i love it...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Its totally HOT!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Video was good! Sorry I didn't get to hang out with you guys. 

"If your riding by yourself, you'll probably end up in the bar!"
HAHA


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Pitcrew said:


> Video was good! Sorry I didn't get to hang out with you guys.
> 
> "If your riding by yourself, you'll probably end up in the bar!"
> HAHA


worth the trip out for sure. and nice quote! haha


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I heart box this weekend @ Hill Street Skate Park in Frederick


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I heart box this weekend @ Hill Street Skate Park in Frederick



You know I'll be there!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

!!!!!!og ot tog sah esnesnon gnipyt sdrawkcab siht

!hguoht tuo soddik eht gnirb thgim i !yadnus no dloooooc eb annog s'ti


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> !!!!!!og ot tog sah esnesnon gnipyt sdrawkcab siht
> 
> !hguoht tuo soddik eht gnirb thgim i !yadnus no dloooooc eb annog s'ti


Someone needs to run a virus scan


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jen that is hysterical. It sucks for you but its funny that it is making everthing you type go backwards.

So who is coming out on sunday Jen, Julie I know is coming, Mooz are you going to grace us with your precence?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> !!!!!!og ot tog sah esnesnon gnipyt sdrawkcab siht
> 
> !hguoht tuo soddik eht gnirb thgim i !yadnus no dloooooc eb annog s'ti


so what i had said was,


N~R~G said:


> it's gonna be coooold on sunday! i might bring the kiddos out though!
> 
> this backwards typing nonsense has got to go!!!!!!


and yeah, it was pretty funny & crazy. i've never had that happen before & i have no idea what caused it! glad to be back to the regular left to right, as that backwards shit was making my head hurt trying to read what i wrote!

and mooz...my computer scans itself everyday & it's virus free.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'll prolly be thuuuuuur.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i'll prolly be thuuuuuur.


Prolly? At this point does she even let you see your balls in the jar anymore? :cheeky4:

I'll be there.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

actually fuck face, i am going. and the wife is coming with me


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So who is actually going to compete, besides gypsy. I'm still debating becasue I don't really have a board to thrash.

Maybe I should rock it with my Bullet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

if i come i won't be competing...cuz to do that you need skills & those aren't the kind of skills i gots.

plus i'll have my chillins with me. my son has a game that day though, so it depends on what time it's at, as to whether we'll make it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

It starts at three.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

i know, i meant the game. just found out it's at 2:00 & usually goes for an hour, so i don't think we'll make it  gotta do the family thing, you know :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> So who is actually going to compete, besides gypsy. I'm still debating becasue I don't really have a board to thrash.
> 
> Maybe I should rock it with my Bullet.


come on dan!!! you know you want to!! I'll be there round 1:30 or so...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I never said that I didn't "want" to do it. I just don't really have a board that isn't like almost new that I would use for that. The Bullet thing was just a joke since its a 169.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I never said that I didn't "want" to do it. I just don't really have a board that isn't like almost new that I would use for that. The Bullet thing was just a joke since its a 169.


blah blah blah... your just afraid of the mud...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

just joined... 

saw ur from ellicott city..im in ellicott city also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a FYI....

We will be premiering the Forum Video "Forum or Against'em" Tomorrow night(thusrday the 23rd) at 7:00. This is the best Forum video by far, it has a good mix of backcountry, park, and of course street! The will be some Forum goodies given out as well.....

Snowgypsy, how are your shins? Big props to you for riddin this weekend, but you stole my move. You know, the shin slide to knee bang, I got that on lock!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

awesome. where is this at?

i heart box was a blast even tho i couldnt stay for the whole thing.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was gunna post about this here is a bit. I know I'm gunna be there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Pitcrew said:


> Snowgypsy, how are your shins? Big props to you for riddin this weekend, but you stole my move. You know, the shin slide to knee bang, I got that on lock!



Haha best move ever!! that ramp was way fast!! I had a blast tho!! my knee is pretty fucked... I had to see the ortho today, I'm leaving for mt hood again on sunday soooo lets hope it heals quick!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

It will be at the shop! Forgot to mention that Peter Line has a full part!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

snowgypsy said:


> Haha best move ever!! that ramp was way fast!! I had a blast tho!! my knee is pretty fucked... I had to see the ortho today, I'm leaving for mt hood again on sunday soooo lets hope it heals quick!


I rode with knee pads under my pants for years to help... Blew my shins open twice, 5 stitches once and 7 the other time. You'll be ok as soon as you land out west and see a real mountain again!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Pitcrew said:


> It will be at the shop! Forgot to mention that Peter Line has a full part!!!!!!!


peter line?! your getting old school on us now!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Pitcrew said:


> I rode with knee pads under my pants for years to help... Blew my shins open twice, 5 stitches once and 7 the other time. You'll be ok as soon as you land out west and see a real mountain again!


damn dude!! OWCH!! no wonder you were worried bout my shins! 

yeah nothing like flying into portland and seeing those beautiful mountains again!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention, free pizza, while supplies last, at the video premier.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

mmm, pizzaaaahhh....


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a reminder about the video premier tonight @ Pitcrew in Frederick. Showing Forum or Against'em. 7pm Free Pizza while it lasts and Forum swag to be given out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

From: Eastcoastsnowboarding.com

Rome/Pitcrew I Heart Box Rail Jam
Posted: October 24th, 2008 | By: Jonathan Glass

Contest started late because we didn’t have any liability release forms. Jay Smith (Rome Sales Rep.) took the skate park’s form and scratched out Frederick city and wrote in Rome, in about ten different spots on the form. He then drove down to the copy shop and made a couple hundred copies.

He got back to the park around 3:20, twenty minutes late already. Gave me the forms, I announced that everyone need to sign up, “meet me at the Rome barrel”. Sign-ups were a complete mob scene, 100 kids ,no line ,and only two pens! 15 minutes later we were ready to drop in.

Kids were snaking and parents were tripping out on the “guy that’s gone three time and little Johnny has not even moved a step in line yet”. So We split in into two groups or heats about 45 minutes each. During the contest the judges decided to all skate the park! After the two heats, I talked with some of the veteran shredders in the crowd and we came up with the top ten from the two heats. We also knew that we missed a couple of rippers, after I announced the top ten I said that we missed a couple of rippers and that the first four that come up and tell me why they should be in the final could get in, I figured that you have to back it up with your ridding so it would be cool!

I ended up letting in six more! They shredded for an hour, the judges came back from the skate park to watch the finals. Props to the kid that did the LNP style method to front board, that was the best trick in my book!

~ Nate Musson of Pitcrew

All Pics By: Michael Leong mleongphoto.com

Brad Harper from Massanutten VA and Christina Myal from Seven Springs PA won the contest…… They got gear from Ashbury, Rome, and Seven Springs Resort.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks to all that came out to the Forum Video! We may do a mellow video premier for That's It That's All. When it comes in, hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

bout to pick up my new board within the next week... defanitly gonna hit up pitcrew :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool! What board are you thinkin?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

That's it That's all is in! EPIC!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Pitcrew said:


> Cool! What board are you thinkin?


Rome Graft


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

was goin to get the rome anthem last year, talked to someone at pitcrew for a while; was real chill .. ended up talking too much and got a parking ticket. lol 

but will probably be purchasing the rome graft within the next weeks, also i needa pick up some new shoes


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

good looking new website there Pitcrew!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

CastorTroy said:


> was goin to get the rome anthem last year, talked to someone at pitcrew for a while; was real chill .. ended up talking too much and got a parking ticket. lol
> 
> but will probably be purchasing the rome graft within the next weeks, also i needa pick up some new shoes



The Graft is really fun! Holds an edge when you need it, but still lets you get away with a lot in the park. Definatly a board that helps you progress. Anthem is sick too but more just for ripping down the mountian fast and confident, not forgiving though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

T.J. said:


> good looking new website there Pitcrew!


Thanks, it's coming togeher! New products/features added daily!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pitcrew Skate and Snow Shop in Frederick MD are putting on their 6th Annual Civil War Comp. 
Check Pitcrewskateboards.com for more details


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Civil War Tomorrow at Whitetail!!!!!!!!!

And Skate For Your Homeboys Rail Jam tonight at Liberty


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Civil War Tomorrow at Whitetail!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And Skate For Your Homeboys Rail Jam tonight at Liberty


shwerd. have fun duder. unfortunately i cant make either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Civil War Tomorrow at Whitetail!!!!!!!!!



with the temps what they're gonna be they should rename it Pearl Harbor


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> with the temps what they're gonna be they should rename it Pearl Harbor


jeez you never have anything good to say about our local places. Just go drive 5 hours to snowshoe. It will of course make you feel better about you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> jeez you never have anything good to say about our local places. Just go drive 5 hours to snowshoe. It will of course make you feel better about you.


that's not true & I wasn't being mean. it's going to be 50 degrees tomorrow, it was meant as a joke about the weather.

hardy-har-har de-har-har


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mhm yea yea.


----------

